# FINAL RESULTS: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Thanks for your vote.



## onthebeam (Nov 27, 2005)

Here we go, folks, your TOP TEN final tally for CPF Flashlight of the Year.

Drumroll, please. . .

The Fenix L1P is your overwhelming choice for CPF Flashlight of the Year.

Fenix L1P - 76 (includes two votes for L1)
HDS - 32 (includes all models)
McLux III PD - 24
Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon - 22
Surefire U2 - 14
JIL DD - 9
Lioncub - 8
ARC AAA - 6
Night Ops Gladius - 4
VB-16 - 4 (all models)
River Rock AAA - 2
CPF Katokichi - 2


----------



## onthebeam (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Hmmm. . . I'd have to go with Fenix L1P for its combination of stellar features and fine design at a terrific roughly $40 price.


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P all the way!


----------



## Kershaw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1p!!


----------



## John N (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Note there is a similar thread over in "general".

-john


----------



## redduck (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P.


----------



## hsjrev (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I was leaning towards the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon but I recently got my L1P. For size, brightness, looks, feel, and runtime on a single AA, the L1P just can't be beat. It quickly replaced my old CMG Reactor as my work light for preflighting airplanes. The L1P on one alkaline is much brighter with lots more throw than the CMG on lithiums. I tried a QIII for a little while but the short run time and expensive batts just doesn't work for me.


----------



## colnago (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Another vote for L1P. It's THE flashlight of the year . Cheap, Bright, runs on 1AA batt.


----------



## Hans (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

The HDS line, with the Fenix L1P in second place.

Hans


----------



## BlackDecker (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

MiniMag! 


....


....


Just kidding.... 


Fenix L1P!


----------



## jtice (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

ohhh thats really tough to call.

Was the U2 a 2005 lght, or 2004?

My top 3 are:
Surefire U2
Streamlight 4AA Luxeon
Fenix L1P

Overal, I might have to go with the Fenix also,
cost effective, small, and great output for its size.
Corse, the SL 4AA fits that also, but its larger, and I find myself using the Fenix more.

~John


----------



## simbad (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My vote for the HDS U60.


----------



## jeremycollins (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I vote for the Streamlight 4AA, although:
1. I'm a newbie
2. I'm not getting an L1P until Xmas, so I might change my mind on 12/25!

But so far, the SL has far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## parnass (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I'll agree with the L1P.


----------



## Lee1959 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Being a relative newcomer to LED technology, the most I have are generic lights except the Inovas, so I will go with the:

Inova X03 or X0


----------



## jayflash (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS EDC U60 #1. I hope the Fenix will be my #2 choice after I get one.


----------



## onthebeam (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

For best bang for the buck, it's hard to beat the Streamlight LUXEON ProPolymer AA, as so many have noted. . .


----------



## Radio (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Love my Fenix but gotta give it to the SL PP 4AA Luxeon


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Personally I would say that the Lion Cub blows away the Fenix in every way except for price. 

The HDS EDC60 is also superior in every way.
What about the costco HID? (at $75 this is certainly rhe bargain of the year)
The entire range of SureFire lights are superior to most lights including the Streamlight and Fenix lines.

I think that the question is too wide ranging. Now if you were asking what the best AA flashlight is. Or best light under $50.00 I might say the Fenix. Overall I have got to say that there are many flashlights which outshine the fenix.
Maybe set up some catagorys.
Yaesumofo


----------



## InFlux (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

McLux III-PD :twothumbs:


----------



## planex (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1p


----------



## PacketStorm (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

1st Gladius

2nd Fenix L1P


----------



## cheapo (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Pelican M6 3W, but I havent bought many lights lately. I am thinking about getting an amilite, so I'll keep that in the running until I see a review. 

-David


----------



## moonburn (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

JIL DD. Wow! Big bang for the small size.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

1. HDS U60
2. McGizmo HD45
3. SL 4AA Luxeon Propolymer


----------



## Sway (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

For under 30 bucks the Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon, best money spent since I found this place.

Later
Kelly


----------



## rmacias (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

#1 Fenix L1P only because it's simple, small, inexpensive and runs on one AA.

#2 my L5 with the 5w Lux Turbo Head module.

RJM


----------



## lingpau (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

The Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Lux should be the flashlight of the year because it gives the most light and throw for under $30.00 that I have found in a rugged water resistant package, and it uses cheap and common AA batteries. Just my opinion.


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I'm afraid if I vote against the Fenix, that the Fenix cultists will show up at my house and tie me to a large wooden stake surrounded by kindling....

however, I'll have to vote otherwise.

Since my EDC is a Mr. Bulk LC, I'll have to stick with that. It gets hours of usage everyday, including work as a nightlight. It dims, it's super-bright, you can interchange parts to use different batteries or reflectors. And the use of RCR123's makes for guilt-free lumens. The small size means it's always with me (when the wife lets me use it). I couldn't really ask more from a flashlight.

I'm still suprised the Fenix generates so much press. All it took was for someone to mass produce a Lux I light that runs off a single AA? You would have thought people would have figured that out years ago. For $50 to my door, it's really not all that cheap for what I get. There are a lot of other contenders that I'd rather have.:nana:


----------



## TorchMan (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My light of the year is also the LionCub. With the possibility of having others, like the Chameleon (or dare I hope the Indium Smart?) before year's end, that could change. But of them all so far, it's the LC.


----------



## jpfaff (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

This thickens my heart to hear of Fenix,Streamlight... I can't afford one but from what I hear the new Arc AAA Premium and Regular has to be in the league of what you guys have picked.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Wooo! That really depends... Here is my LED list

Under $15 Minimag with Nite-Ize LED drop-in 
Keychain Peak Ocean Luxeon single AAA (Dec release date) on lithium AAA
Single cell AA under $50 Fenix L1P
2AA Peak Mediterranean with momentary tailswitch/twistie/LOTC
Plastic light SL poly Luxeon 4AA
CR123A light under $50 Nuwai Q3
CR123A light $50--$100 Peak Caribbean
CR123A light over $100 HDS 85GT
5W Luxeon Surefire U2

I'll leave incandescents and modded lights to the the rest. Overall, a very good year!


----------



## scuba (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P


----------



## Geode (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P followed by the Nuwai TM-301X-3 - 3 Watt 2 Level flashlight.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I like the Elektrolumens ELX-3, it is one big powerful beast


----------



## gadgetnerd (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P / Streamlight 4AA Propoly Lux.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I agree with the McLuxIII PD vote.

I am amazed that you guys have such low standards and are so easily satisfied with a cheap Chinese made light like the Fenix L1P. 
There are so many flashlights which are superior to the L1P Come on you guys get your priorities straight. Do you want cheap or do you want quality. The L1P is cheap. The finish wears off easily, the aluminum body is very thin thus it lacks structural integrity. The beam is dim compared to many lights. Not a bad beam just not very bright. 
As far as the ARC is concerned...I have many ARC flashlights mostly the beautiful OLD LS lights. I also have both old and new arc AAA. Personally I would have to say that he new AAA is overpriced and has a crappy blueish beam. The ARC AAA is a fine example of putting forth resources to revive a legendary light and not succeeding. If the beams on all three of the new ones I have weren't tinted blue and purple I would have the ARC AAA much higher on my list.
If I were forced to create a list of the best lights of the year this would be it in no particular order. These lights are simply the best lights made this year..


Lion Cub SE, brass, bare all beautiful and functional. McLUX III PD Ticz The new version of the clip and especially the crenellated Bezel have put this light into the rarefied air of being the absolutely the best flashlight money can buy today. U-Bin RAW! The new KL1! Surefire rocks!! Gaslight new kid on the block what a fantastic design!! KIT and KI cpf special edition these lights are almost in the category of jewels in the flashlight world. Ounce for ounce the KI lights are the most expensive lights in the world. Costco HID By far the highest lumens per dollar available this year at $75.99 for 35 watt HID this baby is extreme and cheap and BIG Biggest reflector I own. Jil both dd and the regulated(remind me of the ARC of old) I Love the Jil lite beam. All of the Mag mods I personally made this year, I love tight long throw beams, cheap too. HDS EDC's all beautiful all functional. Not perfect. Not cheap, But still quality made in the USA. I have 2 and they serve me well. Definitely amongst the best I own,

So there, get off this silly fenix L1P gravy train and wake up to the reality of what the BEST really means out here on the CPF, If we have lowered our standards so far as to put the Fenix L1P at the top of our collective light of the BEST flashlights then we have made a hard right turn in the wrong direction. Try again. 
Yaesumofo


----------



## SpeedPRO (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My vote goes to L1P all the way :twothumbs


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



yaesumofo said:


> I agree with the McLuxIII PD vote.
> 
> I am amazed that you guys have such low standards and are so easily satisfied with a cheap Chinese made light like the Fenix L1P.
> There are so many flashlights which are superior to the L1P Come on you guys get your priorities straight........................So there, get off this silly fenix L1P gravy train and wake up to the reality of what the BEST really means out here on the CPF, If we have lowered our standards so far as to put the Fenix L1P at the top of our collective light of the BEST flashlights then we have made a hard right turn in the wrong direction. Try again.
> Yaesumofo



The request was not for "BEST" light. There are many that out-perform the L1P, no question about it. 

My vote for "2005 Flashlight of the Year" goes to the L1P. I'll tell you why....

I bought one for a friend (no special occasion) who thinks stock mags are the "BEST". It was my way of introducing him to another world of illumination tools. I was shocked when he said to me "this is one cool light" as he has shown little interest in my other lights especially when I tell him the cost and what batteries are needed. I had also given him a UK 4AA eLED, with little response.

I say hop on the L1P gravy train, hold it up high, and shout "THIS IS ONE COOL LIGHT", even if it is a cheap Chinese made light, the finish wears off easily, the aluminum body is very thin thus it lacks structural integrity, and the beam is dim compared to many lights.  

It just might lead someone to that HDS U60, Lion Cub, or McLux III-PD.....If they can afford one.


----------



## Phreeq (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

A vote for Fivemega's 700L.
I never thought I'd be back on the incandescent train...

The Fenix L1P sure isn't the best flashlight out there but a lot more people can afford it than a custom made one.
This light helps to convert non-flashaholics.
I'm not carrying my L1P anymore because my girlfriend won't give it back. She absolutely loves it and didn't even roll her eyes when I ordered 2 Princeton Tec Apex headlamps, a SF G2 and some spare parts for my almost 10 year old SF 8X.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



yaesumofo said:


> So there, get off this silly fenix L1P gravy train and wake up to the reality of what the BEST really means out here on the CPF, If we have lowered our standards so far as to put the Fenix L1P at the top of our collective light of the BEST flashlights then we have made a hard right turn in the wrong direction. Try again.
> Yaesumofo



Cost is an important factor for most people. The Fenix is a great light at a great price.

When the votes are cast you will see that it is the Flashlight of the Year 2005.

Anyone for gravy?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Sure FENIX is a great light but it just a shelf queen for me.

I've read a lot about the Gladius which seems to be a contender but I've not held one so... The Lionheart, Lioncub, HDS 85GT and McLux PD are definate contenders and might sway my vote if I owned one.

The Jil DD TYOJ however is my EDC and probably #1 pick. It stomps the FENIX with longer runtime on primary CR2 although not brighter but it can take a LiON and that is way brighter. It's also a LOT smaller flashlight.

I vote Jil DD TYOJ

Looking for a CHROME, 2-stage, Jil DD UYOJ unobtanium. :naughty:

.


----------



## colterbay2005 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I own a Fenix L1p, HDS60-GT, McLuxIII-PD (two of 'em), Gladius, HD45....I went out of my way to buy every great light I could get my hands on this year (with the exception of the LionCUb, sorry just not my style. Uh, no U2 either.). 

My vote for flashlight of the year is the McLuxIII-PD; hands down the best light circulating through the CPF community. If I was forced to throw away all might lights but one...I would do it (almost happily) knowing that I would still be able to keep one of my McLuxIII-PDs.

I hate to say too much about the McLuxIII-PD becasue I want to buy a 3rd and 4th and if the word gets out about how great the McLuxIII is then demand might prevent me from ever getting another one....so enough said.


----------



## glockboy (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

1- LionCub
2- Gladius
3- SF U2


----------



## Luxman (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



jayflash said:


> HDS EDC U60 #1. I hope the Fenix will be my #2 choice after I get one.


Same here on the U60...I give...I'am going to order the L1P today! 

But...although I need the try the L1P...Very Good points yaesumofo!


----------



## onthebeam (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



CromagNet said:


> Looking for a CHROME, 2-stage, Jil DD UYOJ unobtanium. :naughty:
> 
> .


\

Good one!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Voting for ONE flashlight of the year is akin to voting for ONE car of the year, ONE rifle of the year etc. If I was a Marine running around in a combat zone and in need of a weapon light... I would not care if a Fenix, Lion Cub, HDS or Arc was diamond coated with voice activation... I want the brightest freakin' Surefire that I can mount! 

This would explain why they have different classes... my wife's favorite light is my Peak Snow29 3 LED HO due to it's size, beam color, brightness and it can be unscrewed from a keyring. The rest of my flashlight collection she really does not care about...

We should all ask our spouses what is their favorite light out of our collections and then vote for what they pick.


----------



## KingSmono (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My vote goes to the HDS U60.


----------



## tmf2 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My vote is for the Fenix L1P.


----------



## JimmyB (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Yaesumofo--I don't think anyone is saying the L1P is the best flashlight. It's just (maybe) flashlight of the year. It has a combination of features and value that make it really stand out. It's kind of like Time Magazines Man of the Year. It's not necessarily a great man, just someone for a number of reasons who really stood out. Now of course when Cycle World (or was it Motorcyclist) picked the Harley Davidson V-Rod as Motorcyle of the Year a while ago, I almost hurled. It just goes to show, no one ever agrees with someone else's choice.


JimmyB


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

SL Propolymer 4aa
Surefire U2
HDS 85


----------



## Luna (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I'd put the U2 over the Gladius.

Yes I have the Gladius with me now but there is something about the U2


----------



## Roy (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Nuwai ALX-352


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I wish I could go another route, but I have to agree with the majority and say Fenix L1P. 
I am also going to buy the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon because of all the people who nominated it as well.


----------



## javafool (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I will have to say that the JIL-DD TWOH comes in first in my book. Another flashlight that really impresses me for output is the Groovy. I have no problem going a little against the crowds.


----------



## redduck (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

It's funny someone would think Fenix' body is too thin. I think it's way over built. The one survived 17-story-fall proved that. I actually whish for a much thinner body to reduce some weight. If they can build it with polymer it would be even better.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

McLux3 pd.
Pretty much the only light that actually saved me money.


----------



## Longbow (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Many contenders, but only one champ....VB-16 4W.:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## NetMage (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

SureFire U2. Holding it is just so perfect...


----------



## goldenlight (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My vote goes to the HDS Ultimate series. A VERY close second is the Fenix, due to reasons already stated.

The HDS Ultimate series is, IMHO, about the most versatile small light ever produced. High price is an unfortunate byproduct of it's sophisticated technology, though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Has to be the JIL DD !!

I love my Fenix but I find the tiny torches impress me the most and ofcourse it means its ALWAYS with me  (I love my morning ritual of clipping the JIL to my trouser belt-hoop )

Big torches which are super bright with super features are great but when looking at their size and cost ..... its kinda expected and not especially extraordinary .....

I second the idea of making a Fenix out of Polymer - would make it the perfect "user" light


----------



## onthebeam (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



Longbow said:


> Many contenders, but only one champ....VB-16 4W.:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


 
I was wondering when someone would nominate the VB-16. Still can't wait to get my hands on one. . .


----------



## Double_A (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I have thousands of dollars worth of flashlights, but my vote this year goes to the Fenix L1P

I work for Linear Technology (LTC) we make the driver chips for LEDs. 

A year ago you could walk through one of the labs and see circuit breadboards all over benches running tests with Luxeons.

It's amazing how many of them design, layout and charactorize these driver chips but never really see the final products their chips go into.

I took my Fenix to work today, they were impressed.


----------



## Luna (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



Double_A said:


> I have thousands of dollars worth of flashlights, but my vote this year goes to the Fenix L1P



Why no u2 in the lineup?


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I think I will go with the new Arc AAA Rev 4. I love this little light and it’s with me all the time.


----------



## Ned-L (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Okay, I'll bite, how did it save you money? I am a newbie can considered the McLux PD seriously, but ordered the JIL Intelli and am on the list for a Son of RAW - both for about the price of a McLux PD.




kongfuchicken said:


> McLux3 pd.
> Pretty much the only light that actually saved me money.


----------



## CobraMan (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

SureFire U2 - an awesome light!:rock: 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Ned-L (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Perfectionist - I am a newbie to this, but after a lot of time reading posts and reviews I think my first choice is the JIL Intelli (ordered & anxiously waiting for it to ship). So I tend to agree with you, I think the JIL (DD form factor) seems to be a very functional/versatile light that won't get left at home. Ned



Perfectionist said:


> Has to be the JIL DD !!
> 
> 
> I love my Fenix but I find the tiny torches impress me the most and ofcourse it means its ALWAYS with me  (I love my morning ritual of clipping the JIL to my trouser belt-hoop )
> ...


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Well I don't know if it actually counts as a light, but my vote would go to JS for his M6-R pack. That rechargeable battery pack for the Surefire M6 completely reinvents that light and in my book, its in a league by itself. Great job JS! :rock:

Very close runners up would include these FLAMETHROWERS:
3rd Shift's Mini Monster Quad (4xWX1Ts DD 2x18650s in a Mag 2C) 
3rd Shift's Mini Quad (4xUYOKs DD 2x18650s in a Mag 2C)

Fenix would fall in there after those lights for best bang for the buck IMHO.

MSax


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon gets my vote..


----------



## Double_A (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



Luna said:


> Why no u2 in the lineup?



Nope no U2.

I got a chance to test drive one before they went into production. There were things I didn't quite like about it that I felt would either be fixed later on or the best features of the light itself would be copied by another and the features I didn't like be left out. I'm still waiting. 

For me LEDs define small EDC lights, I only EDC an LED light. But for all around general use they are still not quite there for "my needs". I usually switch to Incandescent, the SF M3 or M6.


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*


*Fenix L1P* - 18
*U2 * - 4
*Gladius * - 1
*SL4AA * - 8
*McLux III PD* - 4
*HDS * - 7
*Inova XO3* - 1
*Lioncub * - 4
*PM6 3W * - 1
*Jil DD* - 5
*EL-3X* - 1
*Fivemega 700L* - 1
*Nuwai ALX352* - 1
*VB-16 4W* -1
*ARC AAA rev4* - 1
*M6R-pack* - 1 (not really a light tho )


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Wow, one light! I would vote for a flashlight I don't even own, and may never own, and have not even touched, the McLux III-PD. The light reeks of quality, and inovation, just looking at the cut away drawings. Imagine, a small light that does not use the body of the flashlight for the electrical pathway. The excellent reflector, the finish of the flashlight, and much more. If you have a taste for good quality in anything, then you could not help but admire the PD.

Billl


----------



## jbrams (Nov 29, 2005)

*Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Best lights on a budget:

Streamlight 4AA Luxeon ($23)
River Rock 2AA ($10 ... okay, probably not a 2005 light)
KevinL's 35k keychain light ($2.35 and it's as bright as a Photon)

Yeah, the cheap-skates intro to LEDs for less than $35 total give a top three for a diversity of brightness (Streamlight), EDC (RR), and supersmall (well, I gave the KevinL light to a friend and now sport a Photon Freedom )... get's me into flashaloholism easy.

Abe

PS - got about $70 worth of keychain lights (turnkeys and picolights) to give away during X-mas and to take with me to N.O. while doing some legal outreach there.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

the HID headlights on my 2005 ACURA TL.
The most expensive flashlight I own and certainly My flashlight of the year.
Yaesumofo


----------



## stuart (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Streamlight 4aa luxeon gets my vote. I use it around the house more than anything else I have. Just a good functional light at a great price. I've found that my non-flashlight inclined friends and family like it more than the my "cool" lights as well. If there was an award for best non-flashoholic light I think it would fit the bill perfectly. My dad likes it because its cheap, functional, and doesn't take those batteries that cost $5.00 at wal-mart (yes, I've told him he can order 123's and I've offered to keep him in supply but some folks just like the old AA's from the corner store)


----------



## CESDewar (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS Ultimate 60. Yes, it's horribly expensive, but after buying this, my yearning for the "ultimate flashlight" has receded - this light does just about everything I've ever wanted in a light. That being said, I also have a Fenix and have to concur that at its price-point, and using regular AA batteries, this is the best VALUE around. The clicky button my Fenix is a bit flaky, but it's probably just some dirt on the contacts - the quality of the beam is excellent.


----------



## nethiker (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS U60.

If I had a McLuxIII-PD I might feel differently. It's definately in my sights.


----------



## Luna (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



yaesumofo said:


> the HID headlights on my 2005 ACURA TL.
> The most expensive flashlight I own and certainly My flashlight of the year.
> Yaesumofo




I like the autoleveling HID on my LS400. When people see the lights going up/down they really don't know what is going on.


----------



## redduck (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



LEDcandle said:


> *Fenix L1P* - 18
> *U2 * - 4
> *Gladius * - 1
> *SL4AA * - 8
> ...




Thanks for the effort. Looks like we have a winner already.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Hi guys,

Everyone who has posted their "vote" or selection for 2005 Flashlight of the Year has done so with their own set of criteria and reasons; all legitimate. Within our community, I think most of us can see where a voter is "coming from", especially when they give the rationale for their selection. However, to someone new to flashlights or not interested in the voting process, they would likely assume a set of criteria for an ellected "flashlight of the year" which would be in keeping with some votes but not all. 

If I were to hand a non flashaholic friend a SPY005 and a Fenix LP1 and ask them which light would they guess won flashlight of the year, with no qualifications given, I really think the SPY005 would be guessed. Ironic since it has not been mentioned once in this thread (or at least that I noticed)!! OK, it gets my vote then! :nana: I would like to see someone throw in a vote for one of the SF DARPA lights as well! Can I vote twice? 

With the diversity of flashlights now out and due in great part to the never ending new technology in light sources, to have one winner based on wide open criteria while all the rest loose is contrary to the core, IMHO. FWIW, I do agree whole hardedly that the Fenix LP1 is an obvious winner or likely winner of a few classes or sets of criteria. If there needs to be a winner or even a contest, as a collector as well as designer of some flashlights, I am much more interested in the conditions and why's of the contest than I am in the results. 

A contest like flashlight of the year seems to reduce the whole multi dimensional art of portable illumination devices, tools, toys or whatever you choose to call them, to a singularity. What ever floats your boat! :nana:

Since I already own a couple Fennix LP1's and appreciate their virtues, shall I now cease my flashlight pursuits and move on to other things? The Fennix LP1 is an obvious winner by a great margin! The voter turn out though seems to be a bit shy of the total number of voters in the community! :thinking:




Now even more important than flashlights is our own physical well being. Body weight is a significant contributor to one's health I believe we will all agree. So,how about a poll to get everyone's body weight? We take all the weights and then average them to the ideal community target weight. Our goal for next year will be to each and every one of us hit that target weight! Then when we have a contest at the end of next year, we will all tie and all be winners! 

On a final note, I don't take myself or this thread very seriously and I suggest that others consider a similar approach; certainly in regards at least to me!


----------



## spokes (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I'm Confused.
The Lion Cub. Gladius, and HDSs (the Ultras in particular) all have extremely advanced electronics. (as do some of the Surefires).

All of the above are extremely well constructed with excelent beams.

But the Fenix; aluminum tube with LED, reflector(now plastic?), simple bump up circuit stuck in one end, and a battery in the other gets votes for flashlight of the year?


----------



## zespectre (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

-River Rock 1/2 watt 2xAAA (most surprising find of '05)
-Night Ops Gladius (Overall best light of '05)

I too am waiting on a fenix for Christmas so I can't judge that one


----------



## nikon (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

In order for this vote to have any credibility we absolutely must have categories for the various lights. Most of us probably don't own most of the lights which were introduced this year. I know I don't. So how can my vote for the LIGHT OF THE YEAR have any credibility? How can I vote for or against a light which I've never seen? 

Of the lights I own, I'd vote for the Streamlight 4AA Propoly Luxeon as the best new light. It seems the more I use it, the more I like it. 

I find the opposite to be true of the Fenix. The longer I own it, the less impressed I am with it. 

My personal choice for EDC remains a MadMax Lite sammie in a MiniMag or Miniminimag. Even using a single battery, it's brighter than the Fenix while using a third less current. But the sammie isn't new so I can't vote for it.


----------



## hsjrev (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

.


----------



## hsjrev (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



spokes said:


> I'm Confused.
> The Lion Cub. Gladius, and HDSs (the Ultras in particular) all have extremely advanced electronics. (as do some of the Surefires).
> 
> All of the above are extremely well constructed with excelent beams.
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Probably the same reason the Honda Civic or Accord wins car of the year instead of a Ferrari or Lamborghini. Sure you would rather have one of the Italian monsters or a Porsche Carrera, but how realistic is that for the average car consumer? Value has to be a big factor in the equation.


----------



## Sean (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My votes:

Keychain size light: Arc AAA-P
EDC size light: HDS EDC U85
Bigger size EDC light: Surefire U2
Large size light: Dorcy 3D Super 1 Watt LED

If I had to pick one it would be the HDS EDC U85.


----------



## jbrams (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Updated and ordered by vote totals:
*Fenix LP1* - 18
*Streamlight 4AA Propoly Luxeon*- 10
*HDS * - 7
*Jil DD* - 5
*McLux III PD* - 5
*U2 * - 4
*Lioncub * - 4
*River Rock 2AA* - 2 (is this a 2005?)
*Gladius * - 2
*PM6 3W * - 1
*Inova XO3* - 1
*EL-3X* - 1
*Fivemega 700L* - 1
*Nuwai ALX352* - 1
*VB-16 4W* -1
*ARC AAA rev4* - 1
*M6R-pack* - 1 (not really a light tho )
If might be easier if everyone could put the full name and maybe a link to their light they would like to vote for at the top of their post, i.e.,:


> Fenix LP1
> I like the Fenix because ...


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



> ..But the sammie isn't new so I can't vote for it....



Why can't you?!?! Where are the rules you are breaking? If the Civic wins years in a row, isn't it due to the fact that it is produced in the year in question and independent of any changes that may or may not have taken place inside? I got a mini mini mag as a gift this year and I put a madmax as well as McR-18 in it and it is possibly less expensive than the Fennix and beats the poop out of the Fennix in terms of output as well as efficiency and run time?!?! I doubt very much that this is a well known or experienced mod so on a popularity contest, it doesn't have a chance. The SF Beast LE that came out this year is another example of a light that will not win in any sense of popular exposure.

Now the comparison to cars has been made and based on the average consumer. :thinking: So is this an unwritten but applicable rule to flashlight of the year? 

Are we discussing an average winner based on averages here or a winner based on excelling above any average? If we want to epitomize the "yawn" then I think the Fennix looses as well. Surely a Mag or perhaps a Brinkman or some no name import has actually seen the greatest number of sales in the realm of the average consumer (who has never heard of a Fennix, BTW). The average consumer may well be totally satisfied with the $4.99 light they picked up and shouldn't it then be flashlight of the year?

Out of curiousity, if there is a winner, is there a prize or statement of congratulations? If yes, to whom does this honor go? To the maker or the buyer who was clever enough to pick the winner? Who gets the gratuitous strokes? :nana:


I take my vote on the SPY005 back! I have decided to cast my vote of flashlight of the year to my own McLuxIII-27LT. This is a light that I built this year and in many ways it is the best all around light I have come up with. It doesn't have a snowflakes's chance in he$$ of winning any award but it's an obvious winner in my book and *my* book is the only book that really matters to me! :duck:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I have to admit, that for the money, the VB-16 (link to FlashlightReviews) gets my vote. I still don't know why this amazing light is so under-appretiated. Yes, I had an U2, I have played with the Gladius (on the passaround), and have not one, but 3 L1P's !!!. 

Still, for about $45 plus s/h, you get a very unique two button (volume-type) interface which provides adjustability which is unique, easy to learn (my wife thinks ours is simply brilliantly easy to use), holds regular CR123 's or the mighty 18650 cell, and comes with a nice "T" bin 3W LED. I can't think of any other light that is more practical, has move value, and is as versatile for the money than the VB-16 (link to 2nd gen review) .

Will


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



Ned-L said:


> Okay, I'll bite, how did it save you money? I am a newbie can considered the McLux PD seriously, but ordered the JIL Intelli and am on the list for a Son of RAW - both for about the price of a McLux PD.



because I haven't felt the need to buy any more lights in its class since I got it.
It just works perfectly for my needs.


----------



## onthebeam (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Since this thread is moving quickly, I'll post in message #1, as the tally is updated:

Current tally is up on post #1:
11-29-05 through post #73, as tallied by LEDCandle. (THANKS!)


----------



## NoFair (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS EDC series. After I got it almost all flashlight purchases have been gifts....

Sverre


----------



## 357 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I has got to vote for the SF U2


----------



## UVvis (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Night-Ops Gladius


----------



## fleegs (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I vote for McLux III PD.


rob


----------



## Pwdrkeg (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

*Surfire U2 ....... :naughty: *


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

:thinking: The Spy is a really unique light! (It's not for me for EDC.  ) I sort of fell in love with a (modded :nana: ) desert camo Aleph2 1XCR2 out at the shack, hanging from my neck on an Atomic6 lanyard over Thanksgiving, but that's campout-specific. Attempting to address some Christmas gifts for my non-flashaholic co-drudges at work, I decided on the L1P Fenixs, and have a *bunch* on order. I know better now and should have gotten the plano L1s!/not rev 2.5 or something like that. The alternative would be having to provide Lithium Pri's to them for eternity like I do now for several of them! 

Larry


----------



## Bluehinder (Nov 29, 2005)

*Fenix L1P*

I own most of the contenders, including 11 SF's, and yes the U2 and HDS 60XRGT, and McLux III PD.

This would not be a contest if the most advanced expensive light would rule, I factor in other variables.

I use my L1P more than any other, all things considered. Absolute purity in a perfect package for real life.

There are no real losers here.

I love my McLux, U2 and A2. The SL PP4AA Lux comes in a close second for my vote.


----------



## Cagmag (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I would have to vote HDS U60XRGT.

However, my two runner-ups are: Fenix L1P & S/L ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon.

All great lights....but you get what you pay for.


----------



## dale465 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Streamlight 4AA propoly luxeon. This is my favorite light. One has to consider price as well as value.


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

About the whole "Fenix" craze and why people aren't voting for the 'cream of the crop' lights, well I guess it's just simply because most people don't own cream of the crop lights but lotsa them have the Fenix.

And I'd rather people vote for something they have than to base on reviews to vote. And those who choose their Fenix over other lights they own, then well, it has to say something about the Fenix.

I probably would go for the ARCmania LuxV module in a SF turbohead setup, but I don't have that yet, so I have to join the Fenix bunch too. haha..

[size=+1]
*Vote : Fenix L1P*
[/size]


----------



## LightObsession (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

This is a toss up for me because the Fenix L1P http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l1p.htm so greatly outclasses the other 1w 1AA lights, but I use the underdog Nuwai 2aaa .5w http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_tm-311h_2aaa.htm more than any other light (I don't own any lights that cost over $50).

The Fenix is brighter than needed for most of my daily tasks. The Nuwai is just about the right brightness for most of my daily tasks.

The Nuwai has a very serviceable clip, momentary on, feels good in my hand and I can easily replace it if I lose it. I think that it is definately the best 2AAA LED light of the year, even though it only got 3.5 stars at flashlightreviews.com. Please note that all four of my Nuwai 2AAA .5w lights have whiter outputs than the two River Rock 2AAA .5w lights that I bought as gifts a couple weeks ago. The tail switches are also slightly different. I know that the Nuwai isn't very flashy, but what is it's competition in the 2AAA class?

I may change my vote after I receive my two VB-16 next week.

Oh, for the record, there are about 20 or 30 other 2005 model lights that I'd like to own and have an opportunity to evaluate and cast a vote for, but I bought canoes & kayaks instead.


----------



## wwglen (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fen ix L1P

wwglen


----------



## jeepinpaul (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

ARC AAA is my choice for 2005 light of the year. I am so glad to see the light manufactured again with a brighter LED too!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

If we're basing it on best bang for the buck, it would *have* to be the Fenix L1P.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P vote for me.


----------



## bole64 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

SureFire U2


----------



## not2bright (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS EDC all models


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1p


----------



## fieldops (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

It's got to be the Fenix L1P. Great little guy.


----------



## mattheww50 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

McGizmo PD


----------



## dg (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Orb Raw


----------



## goldserve (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

It's gotta be the light that is with me the most...

Jil DD! I never leave home without my keys and the JIL DD is always on the keys.

Now I hope someone can make a JIL DD RCR123 that isn't much larger!


----------



## tmf2 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

>About the whole "Fenix" craze and why people aren't voting for the 'cream of the crop' lights, 

For me if I spend $165 - $200 for a light it damn well better be the greatest
thing since sliced bread. In contrast if I shell out $40 on a light and it proves
to be an excellent light, it somehows shows its value better in everyday use
not to mention my fondest for long running AA lights...........a single AA celled light for several hours ........now thats wow factor for me. :wow:


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I like the Fenix because it is an affordable light that comes with an UCL and
spares. When you think of it it is not much more $$$ than a 1 watt sandwich


----------



## JohnK (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

#1-Fenix L1P
#2-Peak 1AAA/3LED Hi-Power Snow
#3-Streamlight 4AA Propolymer Luxeon

Two years ago, all of the above lights would have brought hundreds of dollars.


----------



## onthebeam (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

With the release of the Amilite Neo T3 and Peak CPF special, I wouldn't be surprised if we get some new votes for these late-in-the-year barn-burner bright contenders! Both are now available as group buys.

I'll try to work up a new tally soon so see where the rankings stand.


----------



## Finbar (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Katokichi Ichishiki CR2 Limited Edition - KI LE.

http://tinyurl.com/a46gh

http://www.hidekix.net/flash/katokichi.htm

http://www.obaq.tv/cpf/?page=Ichishiki_LE


Fin


----------



## fleegs (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I thought I voted but checked all the posts and could not find it.


I vote for the McLux III PD. 

Two reasons- 1. Its easy to pull it out of your pocket and twist it on. 2. I like not having to worry about cleaning the threads to ensure a good electrical path.

I love all my lights but I find it very annoying to give a light to someone and have to explain how to use it. I have moved very strongly to off / on. I have found myself heading toward having multiple flashlights at different brightness levels that simply turn on / off.


rob


----------



## DBrier (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Another vote for the Fenix. The one AA form makes it a great EDC. 
Add to that you can make it two stage brightness for about 50 cents with little to no skill. 

The SL propoly is close second. I love this light and use it all the time. It is very tough, lots of throw and runs on cheap batteries. For $25 it is a heck of a light.

Although I don't own a U2, I have played with one and love it. I it my number one desirable light.


----------



## Kiu (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My vote for MicroFire K500R.

Although the coating of it is a bit diappointed, but the brightness/size form factor is the best among all my flashlights. Especially when the stock bulb is replaced with the WA's and updated with the new reflector(LOP). It blow away any of my Mag 20w hotwire mod & MagHID in terms of throw and total output. Easily register over 60,000Lux @1m and recorded 115 mins runtime. That's why it became one of my favourite light.

*edited*
Just realise this is post in LED section. As for best LED flashlight, my vote for Gladius.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I have to go with the new Arc AAA v. 4. I used the older versions daily and was never let down. When I got the new model I never looked back. Yes I have many other more powerful lights and use them frequently, but the new Arc AAA is always with me. I rotate using SF L4 and E2e with it. Now that it is dark in the late afternoon I have more use for the more powerful lights. The Arc AAA still is the perfect small navigate around the house light...


----------



## AlanP (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P. My most used light


----------



## Dogliness (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Although it was a hard choice, given the many excellent lights developed in 2005, I vote for the Surefire U2 Ultra. The six levels accessible by turning a ring on the neck of the body is amazing, and the throw and overall light output is exceptional. Although not perfect, the U2 gets my vote.


----------



## Gasguy (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

pelican 3 watt 2390 my favorite new light for 2005


----------



## Ned-L (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Dogliness, did you get your Orb RAW in 2005? Where does it rank?


----------



## Navck (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Put one in for Fenix and HDS


----------



## segan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS EDC for me. Definitely the most useful light in my collection.


----------



## rikvee (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Previous contenders for Flashlight of the Year for me have been: 
- the ARC LS (best shape; still on my keyring now)
- the Surefire KL4 on an E1e body (TW4); the brightest!
- the cutdown 1AA MiniMag (use 'm everyday); most versatile

I love all those lights, but as far as 2005 is concerned I guess my vote must also go 
to the *Fenix L1*, for its shape, smooth looks and handy use of a single AA battery.
And I meant L1, and not L1P, because a bit more runtime was a good idea....


----------



## bluewater (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P

.....because it's the light I've been waiting for a long time. Bright enough for 99% of flashlight related tasks, small and inexpensive enough to carry everyday, and most importantly runs on common batteries! The fact that it looks great and is tough as hell make it a winner. 

Is there another light that has been talked about more this year? 

That may be the definition of "flashlight of the year" ??


----------



## lexina (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Nuwai QIII for beam, design and value for money. After using the QIII and the Fenix L1P for a while now, I must say I prefer the QIII for its wide, flood beam over the bright spot of the Fenix.


----------



## lexina (Dec 5, 2005)

*delete*

delete


----------



## Brangdon (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Surefire U2.

It's the only torch which satisfies me. I also got a T-bin 2-stage Orb Raw, which I like for EDC, but it's not waterproof and the batteries don't last so it's not something I feel I can rely on. I bought an L1 this year too, but it's beam is too narrow without the F04, and not very bright with it. I've not bought much else because of the Orb Raw - I don't want to buy a new light and find it no brighter than the one I already EDC.

The U2 has the benefits of an LED, is nice and bright (for an LED), waterproof and tough, and flexible with its 6 levels and choice of batteries. I love the beam shape, which I think suits me better than what I've heard of the Gladius. Now that I have my U2 I feel I won't need to buy another torch until the technology substantially improves - probably a year or two.

I'll give an honourable mention to the Photon Freedom 2x, which I EDC as backup to the Orb Raw. It's small enough, and puts out enough light for indoor emergencies. You can dial it down to very dim indeed - I don't feel I need another dim torch.


----------



## SRT4dan (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Another vote for the Fenix L1P.

I liked it so much, I bought four.


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

ok my comment is that the year is not over yet... and maybe different categories would make sense otherwise its comparing apples with oranges.....


----------



## loalight (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

lioncub is my most used light.


----------



## tsask (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

talk about saving the best for last,or late in 2005, the FENIX 1 LP has made quite an impression in a short amount of time. Its power from a single AA is incredible. (my only "complaint" is that a normal metal keyring is way to large to fit through the hole in the endcap. I have been forced to use 10 pound test fishing line). 
The ARC AAA P, is an excellent light. it feels like a Rolex in its craftmanship.
The Q3 made quite an impact on the "flashaholic community" (single CR123) earlier in the year; but IMHO the FENIX on a single AA outpowers it!! :wow:


----------



## wmpwi (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I would have to agree w/ mobile1. How do you compare a LP1, Q3, Ionva T5, all of which I certainly like, with a Spy005, Gatlight, or Groovy, all of which I certainly like. There are some incredible production, limited production, build it yourself component types, and other more meaningful categories. I'd like to see the best apple, best orange, and any other fruit in each category. 




mobile1 said:


> ok my comment is that the year is not over yet... and maybe different categories would make sense otherwise its comparing apples with oranges.....


----------



## srvctec (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Best 1AA EDC: Fenix L1P
Best keychain light: Peak Matterhorn 3LED 1aaa lug style w/snow LEDs.

These are both my EDCs.


----------



## Canuke (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Lumaray FL-12.

Wins it for me on pure looks and design chutzpah alone. I'm still looking for excuses to use it in public. :rock:


----------



## Boomerang (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

I don't have any of those lights so my vote is:

Blaster Jr, by Elektrolumens

For $50, 3-watt luxeon, 3-AA, 72-lumens flashlight, it's GOTTA be a contender!!

Andy


----------



## Ben H (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

HDS EDC basic 42

A super versatile light for $120


----------



## joshwang (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Gladius! Great design and features. Only problem is the coating...


----------



## jclarksnakes (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

This is a tough choice for me. I have an Arc AAAP on my keychain and carry my new Fenix L1P in my pocket and have a couple Streamlight 4AA PP Luxeons for around the house use. All of them are impressive. I guess the Fenix is the most impressive so my vote goes for it. 
Jeff


----------



## Stainless (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

As my unofficial vote in this unofficial thread without any official rules...

for best NEW light of 2005 - Fenix L1.

It seems to have been designed with lots of flasholic input - it was brought out slowly - and improved as it progressed - it has gotten EXCELLENT reviews from at least two respected "professional" reviewers - it is a very practical and versatile product.

I also like the Lumaray FL6. (and several others!)


----------



## onthebeam (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

RESULTS UPDATED THROUGH POST #148-SEE POST #1.

Current TOP TEN tally on 12-8-05 through post #148

Fenix L1P - 34 (includes two votes for L1)
HDS - 15 (includes all models)
Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon - 12
Surefire U2 - 9
McLux III PD - 8
JIL DD - 6
Lioncub - 5
Night Ops Gladius - 3
ARC AAA - 3
River Rock AAA - 2
VB-16 2 (all models)
PM6 3W - 2


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Fenix L1P*

Another vote for the Fenix L1P. It has changed the landscape for moderate cost 1 cell AA EDC lights.


----------



## Boomerang (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



onthebeam said:


> RESULTS UPDATED THROUGH POST #148-SEE POST #1.
> 
> Current TOP TEN tally on 12-8-05 through post #148
> 
> ...



Geez...My Elektrolumens Blaster Jr. must really suck. Or was this survey about flashlights made and released in 2005?? :huh2:

Andy
Scannist


----------



## DavidD (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

My Vote: SL PP 4AA Lux

I think the overall winners "should" be Fenix coming in 1st & SL PP 4AA Lux coming in 2nd, but since Fenix has a decent lead and the SL is in 3rd, I'll cast my vote for the SL PP 4AA Lux to hopefully bring it up to it's [rightful] 2nd place finish.


----------



## Kanai (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

My most used and carried light is my HDS Basic 60. Thats my vote.


----------



## colubrid (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Why is the *Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon *4AA better than the 3C?*[/font]
** 
*The reveiw on* Flashlight review* shows the 3C as a better light.*


----------



## DavidD (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I don't think there is much performance difference. It is just an individual preference for smaller size design & easy availability of battery choices (AA) vs. slightly greater throw & extra runtime (C). 

For those of us who use NiMH, AA's are more common (Wal-Mart even) and cheaper(?). Also, for those who want to run lithium, there is the Energizer AA, but as far as I know, there is no such thing as a size C lithium - at least not commonly available.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Can you still add a poll to your initial post?
It'd save you the hassle of counting votes


----------



## pokkuhlag (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P


----------



## Ty_Bower (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*



Hans said:


> The HDS line, with the Fenix L1P in second place.


I vote the same. How can anyone argue the Fenix is a better light than the HDS, unless they factor in the price?

I'll agree the Fenix is a better value, but for the true flashaholic, he will eat nothing but rice for a year to fund his next light. I say the better light is the HDS.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

My vote goes to the PD. This light is built like a tank!


----------



## fasuto (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Another more for the Fenix


----------



## ackbar (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Fenix L1P*

McLux PD, simply the most simple, elegant, and useful light I have ever had. Not flashy, just right. Put it next to my a dozen or so Surefires and a bunch of other lights it stands out instantly.

The HDS is a close second, the only reason it doesn't get my vote is the reflector choice....


----------



## rmacias (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

It looks like the Fenix L1p is running away with it.  

RJM


----------



## evanlocc (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Fenix L1P


----------



## Bogus1 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Assuming this means my favorite light for '05 I'd vote for the new Mclux line.


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

My vote goes to the Surefire U2, one of the most useful lights I own!! thanks Surefire!


----------



## PeterB (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

McLux III-PD


----------



## onthebeam (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

RESULTS UPDATED THROUGH POST #167-SEE POST #1.

Current TOP TEN tally on 12-13-05 through post #167

McLux PD pulls into fourth place, now ahead of U2.

Fenix L1P - 39 (includes two votes for L1)
HDS - 17 (includes all models)
Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon - 14
McLux III PD - 12
Surefire U2 - 10
JIL DD - 6
Lioncub - 5
Night Ops Gladius - 3
ARC AAA - 3
River Rock AAA - 2
VB-16 2 (all models)
PM6 3W - 2


----------



## Yooper (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Fenix L1P


----------



## Donovan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Best Bang for the buck I say the StreamLight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon since I picked up a few for only $23 each! 

Now if the L1P was the same price I might change my mind! And I won't buy one until it drops a bit in price....


----------



## Peter Atwood (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Production Fenix L1P, Custom McLux PD


----------



## ibcj (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

*McLux III PD*


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Hmmm.
That's a tough one.

I would have to say this one:
http://www.first-aid-product.com/industrial/flashlight.htm :wow:


----------



## 2low (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I've recently bought a StreamLight poly 4 AA Lux and the Ilumibeam Ulteon-TF1...I am using the SL for work (Equipment Tech) and have been using the TF1 as a pocket EDC for the past couple of weeks...neither has dissapointed me thus far! I might add though, that I will be ordering the CPF special this Friday.....from what I have recently read, this is currently the luxeon to beat! 

Peace,
gil


----------



## AlanS (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

McLux III PD. Most useful EDC for my needs.


----------



## spril (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I agree that the Fenix L1P is a wonderful product on the practical value scale, but my vote goes to the Lumaray FL-12 for its phenomenal style, combined with top-notch ruggedness. The thing is so damn interesting it defines its own category.

-Tom


----------



## Cmoore (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Technical Excellence Award: HDS EDC

Best EDC-class Production Flashlight: Fenix L1P

Best EDC-class Custom Flashlight: McLux III PD

Best Overall Keychain Flashlight: ARC AAA-P


----------



## Denny Francisco (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Easy: Fenix L1P.....luxeon beam at 50 cents per feeding. Awesome!


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Of lights I actually own, I would have to rank the following in order

1. Fenix 1LP
2. Coast Digi-Tac I 

Both small 1AA 1 Watt Luxeons. The Fenix gets the nod by the virtue of more flood in the beam.

3. Dorcy Metal Gear

The large capsule for the Resistor cries out insert mod circuit here. 

4. River Rock AAA


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

My vote goes to the Arc AAA Premium, even though it's not entirely "new". One hell of a light in such a small package.

Another vote for the Fenix L1P. I wish there was a bit more flood, but it's an impressive beam for just a plain old AA battery. Needs a pocket clip though.

I'm sure my vote will change in a few days when I get my HDS EDC 42XR.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

HDS EDC


----------



## joshua5732 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I'm going to have to go with the Night-ops Gladius. Mine's on its way at the moment, but from all the research I've done, that's my choice!

-Josh


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I'd have to say my clear favorite is the McLux III PD. I must be missing the boat on the Fenix because my interest in single Lux III lights kind of stalled out after experiencing the PD and HD45, the others seemed kind of a yawn. I'm suprised to see so many rave about it. I may have to bother John at Lighthound now. Aesthetics are very nice on the Fenix but I have quality Lux III like no tomorrow. I'm very suprised the Orb Raw was not mentioned at all, it and the JiL 1.3w up have the mini mini category sewn up for me.


----------



## LEDite (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

My favorite is the QuickSilver/VB16.

Solid 3W, glass lens, 18650 (a must).

Larry Cobb


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*



Lunarmodule said:


> I must be missing the boat on the Fenix because my interest in single Lux III lights kind of stalled out after experiencing the PD and HD45, the others seemed kind of a yawn. I'm suprised to see so many rave about it.


The appeal of the Fenix is that it uses regular old alkaline AAs (cheap, easy to find anywhere) yet puts out quite a bit of light. No, it's not a Surefire. No, it's not an HDS. But it's small, doesn't use expensive/hard to find batteries, and best of all, only costs $45. Yes, there's better lights out there, but few in this particular niche. It outperforms the Peak Kino Bay, is smaller, and costs $25 less.


----------



## magic79 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

HDS....in my mind, simply the best for the money. I can't see where more expensive lights are superior.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

McLuxIII PD. Is simply the best flashlight made this year. It totally blows away the fenix. There is no comparson. The only reason most people vote for the Fenix is because they can afford one. The one issue with the McLuxIII PD is the fact that it is expensive, You get what you pay for though. High Quality USA built vs Low to mid Grade ASIAN No way is the fenix a better light or the best flashlight of the year. Oh and By the way Yes I do have a fenix or two.

Yaesumofo


----------



## Wong (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I vote for my most use flashlight  HDS Basic60 :twothumbs:

Best regards
Wong


----------



## ledvador (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I vote for my HDS U60GT.......


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

James, I think you hit on the very reason that this contest should be categorized into two award winners. I agree that the PD is not in the same class as the Fenix, but on a "best bang for the buck" scale, Fenix is clearly the winner. And, as you know, I have multiples of each.







yaesumofo said:


> McLuxIII PD. Is simply the best flashlight made this year. It totally blows away the fenix. There is no comparson. The only reason most people vote for the Fenix is because they can afford one. The one issue with the McLuxIII PD is the fact that it is expensive, You get what you pay for though. High Quality USA built vs Low to mid Grade ASIAN No way is the fenix a better light or the best flashlight of the year. Oh and By the way Yes I do have a fenix or two.
> 
> Yaesumofo


----------



## Christoph (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

My choice for flashlight of the year would be several because as some say "one is none and two is one" (I think thats how it goes).Mclux Pd III because it will light when its needed and Jil DD because it will light for a long time(I love the Jil Bus it sits in my car glove box with L91's in it). Both are with me at all times, when not at home(there are several more but they are older). Flashlight of the year is just a popularity contest, need it be anything more?

C:nana:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I didn't buy a whole slew of lights in '05. I know not of McLux, Fenix, SF U2 etc.

But the best light I did get in '05 is my SL 4AA Lux! In tests out in QUALITY dark, it was just as useful as a P60! And it will still be bright LONG after the P60 is dark!!!

There may be some great lights out there, but the SL works!!!


----------



## Kenski (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Fenix L1P, easily. Value, size, output, runtime. Uses 1 AA. EDC all the way!

Runners up for me this year...
I got one of the Surefire A2s with the Black HA III finish, but it costs too many $$. Love it, but it costs too much to be the light of the year. And it requires 123s.

Gerber LX 3.0, has a nice feel to it. Bright...

The River Rock Lantern wins the "Best Lantern" category for me. Not fancy, but it is GREAT with the diffusion mod.

I have not yet seen the L2P in person

Ken


----------



## cyberhobo (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

If it hits the streets in 2005 (and I hope it does), Mr. Bulk's Chameleon gets my vote.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*



arewethereyetdad said:


> James, I think you hit on the very reason that this contest should be categorized into two award winners. I agree that the PD is not in the same class as the Fenix, but on a "best bang for the buck" scale, Fenix is clearly the winner. And, as you know, I have multiples of each.



Sorry Troy, I gotta go with James on this one. The only reason why the Fenix is winning is because so many people have one, and they on the most part have NEVER seen the PD in person, and if they did, I suspect many of them would have second thoughts. In voting for a best light, CPF is unintentionally voting for "the best light I have". Just because more people have Kias than Corvetts doesn't make the Kia the car of the year....it works, it lights up, more people bought it, but in no way is it a better car.

I voted for PD because I know what a PD is, and how it compares to other lights because Ihave compared it to most of the competitors, be it the HDS< the U2, Fenix, and the PD is the best light out. When you ask a person who has never seen/heard lights in the class as the U2, the PD, and the HDS, and they will tell you that what they have is the best. SImple as that.

Nick


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Nick, there's where we differ, but that's what makes this hobby so much fun.  My PD's are excellent, but my LionCubs take a backseat to *NO* light. But these are *HIGH END* lights.

If we *are* to pool the Fenix's of the world into the same class as the high end lights, then we need to recognize cost. Otherwise it's an unfair fight.

Again, I must say that *dollar for dollar* Fenix is the winner.



270winchester said:


> Sorry Troy, I gotta go with James on this one. The only reason why the Fenix is winning is because so many people have one, and they on the most part have NEVER seen the PD in person, and if they did, I suspect many of them would have second thoughts. In voting for a best light, CPF is unintentionally voting for "the best light I have". Just because more people have Kias than Corvetts doesn't make the Kia the car of the year....it works, it lights up, more people bought it, but in no way is it a better car.
> 
> I voted for PD because I know what a PD is, and how it compares to other lights because Ihave compared it to most of the competitors, be it the HDS< the U2, Fenix, and the PD is the best light out. When you ask a person who has never seen/heard lights in the class as the U2, the PD, and the HDS, and they will tell you that what they have is the best. SImple as that.
> 
> Nick


----------



## redduck (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I think nobody is saying Fenix is the absolute best, and it is not for sure. If you look at the title of the thread, it says "flashlight of the year", not "the best light of the year." There is a subtle difference between the two. As a previous post pointed out, this is kind like time magazine's man of the year, not necessary the best man in the world, but rather a man with most influence (bad or good) in certain area. The essence of Fenix is that it’s a bright (probably brightest) 1AA production light. Fenix=bright+1AA. In this equation, 1AA is the key factor. This is a magic combination. Just look at the excitement created by the potential release of Proton, and later by Fenix, you’ll understand why it got so votes which I think it well deserves.


----------



## nelstomlinson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I think that the Fenix is a good choice for flashlight of the year. It has some quality problems,but it has a great design, makes good use of a good, common battery, and it has to be the cheapest hard-anodized light out there. 

This is my first choice for ``light of the year'' not because it's advanced, or high-quality, but because it gives so much for so few dollars. If one of the better manufacturers can turn out something like this for about the same cost, without the terrible quality control and trashy switch, it would be a shoe-in for ``best light of the year''.


----------



## diggdug13 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Although I do not have a PD (yet.. it's in the mail) to judge against my LionCub, My pick for the best light of 2005 IMO is the LionCub (open bezzle) there is no light that that gives me as many usable light output options as the LionCub. 

concerning the Fenix AWTYD is correct dollar for dollar it is the best light of the year, for output price and build you can't beat it.

Doug


----------



## nemul (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I think the Q3 was a Big Hit this year... almost everybody owns one or two! lol


----------



## Brangdon (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

The biggest surprise for me is the poor showing of the Gladius: 3 votes out of around 125. It seemed like an _important_ light, innovative with sophisticated UI, strobe, multi-level etc. I don't have one but plenty of the people who do seemed to like it - but apparently not enough to vote for it.


----------



## JimH (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*



Brangdon said:


> The biggest surprise for me is the poor showing of the Gladius: 3 votes out of around 125. It seemed like an _important_ light, innovative with sophisticated UI, strobe, multi-level etc. I don't have one but plenty of the people who do seemed to like it - but apparently not enough to vote for it.



Probably too much of a specialty item - just like the Gatlight. Both lights are works of fantastic inovation and engineering, but Fenix produced a high quality light that *everybody* could afford to buy and run.


----------



## maxemus (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

And the Award for 2005 Flashlight of the Year goes to......

FENIX L1P !!!!

hehe.. one vote from me...


----------



## Ready (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I would have to vote for the Fenix L1P. It is a fantastic light that has great output, small form factor and runs on a AA battery. Perfect light.

Ready


----------



## AESOP (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

So far this year I have purchased a SF A2-bk, U2, PM6, Orb RAW, and my vote for the year.....Fenix L1P.

With my failing eyesight it is the one I always have in my pocket for reading in poor light.

Michael


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

After much cogitation, I can't conclude that any light stands head and shoulders above the rest in 2005.

Nevertheless, I'll cast my vote for the L1P. I carry it more than any of my lights, and that counts for something. Plenty bright for 99% of tasks, pleasing ergos, small enough to drop in a pocket, and eats batteries that don't have to be ordered online.

best regards


----------



## 45/70 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

LionCub

My brass LionCub does everything I need a flashlight to do. There are smaller lights, bigger ones, brighter ones. However, the LionCub always gets the job done. It is also relatively easy to upgrade although, I don't see the need just yet.

I too bought a Fenix L1P. Out of the box they are a really cool little light! Not the brightest or the smallest but I really like mine. I can see why people are voting for this one. I do question their long term reliability. Time will tell on this one.

Dave


----------



## RA40 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

The two lights I would nominate would be te Fenix L1P and the HDS EDC's.

At $40, the Fenix is a no brainer IMO. For all the reasons posted on CPF. The two stage output mod will make this a nicer light. 

The HDS (My U60 just arrived today) line. The mutiple output settings are excellent. This light replaces just about every LED I've had in use. Once I get some R 123's I'll be set.

My pick for light of the year, the HDS. (High level production type)

At some point, I hope to have a PD.


----------



## Jackie Cheung (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

I am newcomer here. To be different with all your guys here, i am a manufacturer of high power led flashlights. I am try all the way to know what the customer's needs for the flashlights. I have got all the information here. The price, the brightness, the size, the appearance...etc. Really helps a lot.

Wishing all of you a very merry Christmas!




onthebeam said:


> So. . . Thanksgiving has passed, the holiday season is in the full gear. We're quickly nearing the end of the year. . .
> 
> Time to weigh in with YOUR VOTE for 2005 Flashlight of the Year!
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffb (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

McLux PD


jeffb


----------



## DanM (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

Surefire U2


----------



## JimH (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*



Jackie Cheung said:


> I am newcomer here. To be different with all your guys here, i am a manufacturer of high power led flashlights.







to CPF. Hope you will stay a while. I'm sure we would all be interested in seeing the products that you are making.


----------



## revv11 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: RESULTS UPDATED!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Your Vote*

HDS Basic 60 is my favorite light.


----------



## onthebeam (Dec 22, 2005)

*LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once plea*

So. . . Thanksgiving has passed, the holiday season is in the full gear. We're quickly nearing the end of the year. . .

Time to weigh in with YOUR VOTE for 2005 Flashlight of the Year! Vote closes 12-31-05.

Current TOP TEN tally on 12-22-05 through post #213

McLux PD pulls into third place now. Lioncub moves past JIL. VB-16 inches up a notch.

Fenix L1P - 50 (includes two votes for L1)
HDS - 22 (includes all models)
McLux III PD - 17
Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon - 16
Surefire U2 - 11
Lioncub - 7
JIL DD - 6
Night Ops Gladius - 4
ARC AAA - 4
VB-16 - 3 (all models)
River Rock AAA - 2


----------



## Melven (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

Fenix L1P Great light - Great price!


----------



## randyo (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I guess mine will be a "group vote". I've bought and played with a lot of small flashlights this year. Although many of them were worthy of mention, only two were universally loved by EVERYONE who fondled and played with them. 

The River Rock 2AAA & the Fenix L1P. 

It's a real tough call between the two lights. The consensus opinion was that if money was no object EVERYONE would choose the L1P. The best bang for the buck was the RR 2AAA. Since this is a CPF thread and MONEY IS NEVER AN OBJECT to wish fulfillment, the vote must go the the

Fenix L1P. 

That being said, I will get more use out of my L2P.


----------



## EVOeight (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I vote for the *Fenix L1P* as well.


----------



## Makarov (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Fenix L1P!
Bought one for a friend(He asked for a gift for his son, and I recommended a L1P after seeing all the praise) and after playing with it for a night (It blew my 1st gen TL-5 MM-replacement away!!) before giving it away I've decided on getting one for myself as well...

It blew my TL-5 MM replacement(1st gen) away!!


----------



## LowBat (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Fenix L1P. I was so-so on this light until I picked one up.


----------



## igabo (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

HDS here.


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

JIL DD


----------



## milhouse (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Hi,
I guess I need to vote and have my very first post all in the same try...
*Fenix L1P* - my flashlight of choice. Add the resistor mod (about 2 minutes of easy, easy work) and it's high and low, voila, a really cool light.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I have a few flashlights as you can see in my signature lines. I have others but have not gotten around to listing them.

I am voting for the flashlight I EDC and use most often. It is a flashlight that has the ultimate form factor IMHO and uses AA's with decent runtimes and is bright enough 95 percent of the time.

My vote goes to the Fenix L1P.


----------



## Outrider (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I'll have to go with the LIP


----------



## DarthLumen (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Fenix L1P definitely has my vote! 

I initially planned on going with the Streamlight Propoly Lux 4AA (one heck of a light), but considering what Fenix did (a 1 AA light with nice throw and build quality at a reasonable price) was incredible.


----------



## TheSteve (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Surefire U2 gets my vote...


----------



## frankr (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

1. Fenix L1P 
2. Jil DD


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Surefire U2


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Fenix L1P for me...


----------



## Marc (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Jil DD


----------



## Connor (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

1 vote for the HDS and the excellent customer service provided by Henry.


-Connor


----------



## flash (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Without a doubt - Fenix L1P


----------



## jbay (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon is my vote , but I have to admit I don't own a Fenix. I do believe my next light will be an Arc for my EDC . Even though the Fenix is brighter the Arc is smaller and easier to carry with a better run time.


----------



## bkkd (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

l1p ..........im loving mine


----------



## BornDim (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Fenix L1P: best combination of price, performance, & power source (AA) :goodjob: .


----------



## SIG (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Fenix L1P is also gets my vote. I like the light so much I ordered several more (as gifts and spares).


----------



## Uriah (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Fenix L1P Gotta Love this Light!!!!

:rock: :rock:


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Streamlight proPoly 4AA Luxeon gets my vote for being a great bright light that runs AA's, ever rechargeable, with great results! Loving it. it's not my best thrower but it sure does have a nice smooth bright beam and great runtime to boot. Actually the best Luxeon 1 I have seen...no lie. :naughty:


----------



## glire (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

OK, given I'll not buy more lights this year, I can finally vote 
Hard to choose between 3:
-VB-16 (the CPF special)
-Fenix L1P
-SL PP Luxeon 4AA

Maybe the Luxeon is overdriven and/or regulator is not efficient enough, maybe I don't like the way batteries have to be inserted, but it's cheap, well made, and universal. My vote goes for the SL PP Luxeon 4AA.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Even though I'm a hotwire, I'd have to vote for the Fenix. With its low price, use of a single AA cell, and impressive size-to-performance ratio, it has the greatest potential to draw many, many nonflashaholics into the fold.

It's hard to believe that a year ago, the QIII and Costco 2AA 1W Luxeon were the darlings of CPF. Imagine what next year will bring.


----------



## Xygen (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

*Jil CR2 1.3W Up
*It's my EDC atm. I have a L1P too, but the Jil is a lot smaller and a little brighter. I don't care for runtime... But I love the "guilty-free-lumen"-feeling of the L1P. Anyway, the Jil gets my vote!


----------



## Spacemarine (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

HDS


----------



## leukos (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I'd rather have multiple categories to vote for, and there are several fine lights in the list. I still think the SF A2 is the best yet, but I'll go with HDS for this list.


----------



## Treff (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

It would have to be HDS. I do own a basic-60 but i imagine one vote for this HDS "EDC" is sufficent for all models of these great light's.VDG


----------



## MacTech (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I'll cast my vote with the Fenix L1P


----------



## colubrid (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

McLux III PD


----------



## liteboy (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

HDS EDC - best all-around light I own, without regard for cost.


----------



## militia_bob (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

One more vote for the Fenix L1P!!


----------



## allxring (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

McLux PD for sure!

Fenix L1p is second


----------



## Ned (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

Arc AAA - P
Amazing little light.


----------



## Ned-L (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

McLux III PD


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

McLux III PD = if I must choose a single best 

Very Honorable mentions:

Best bang for the buck= SL PP 4AA Lux
Best Bang For the buck small light =Fenix 1LP


----------



## PJD (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I don't have a McClux III PD yet (...it's on the way!!!), so in lieu of that I'd hafta give my vote for the Fenix L1P. Hands down, the best bang for the buck I've seen in quite a while!

PJD


----------



## John N (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, ple*

While I appreciate the effort, I feel this vote is much too unstructure to be meaningful.

Heck, is this for any flashlight, or LED flashlights? It is in the LED forum.

Is it for lights released this year, or lights available this year, or just lights voted on this year?

How can expensive custom lights compete with low cost high volume lights since not many people will have seen (or own) them?

I'd much rather see someone try to organize a more structured vote, perhaps something like this:

1) Period taken for nominations for catagories. 
2) Vote organizer selects catagories and writes rules for vote.
3) Period taken for nomination of lights in each category.
4) Organizer issues vote as a timed "poll" using the nominations.

FWIW, I dug up the links to all (that I could find) the old Lumie awards in this post so people could research past ideas.

As it is, I think I'll sit this one out.

-john


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I’ve carried lots of different lights around each day for my EDC. I always carry at least two lights. I’ll alternate each day with a different light. But one light gets carried every day. Because it is small, no frills, reliable and subtly feels and looks like quality.

The everyday light and my vote is for the:

*CPF Katokichi Ichishiki LE, the CPF KI LE light.*


----------



## sniper (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

The Mini Mag AA with MJLED and clickie! Elegant, small, excellent light output, good run time, easily obtained, inexpensive power modules, multiple colors and reasonable cost. INCOMING!


----------



## Morelite (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

lioncub


----------



## poalcat2 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Clearly, the SF U2!


----------



## Angrysanta (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Another one for the Fenix


----------



## lingpau (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: Eight days left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Maybe you should qualify the vote. Best light under $30.00, or best light for the dollar, or best light for any price? In my opinion, best light under $30.00 and best light for the dollar has to be the "Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon"


----------



## Thed (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon!


----------



## cave dave (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Stenlight S7!
Oh wait are we only talking handhelds? Then Fenix L1P!

Wish I owned a PD, It sounds nice but im not gonna vote for something i haven't even tried.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

I want value for my money. And I do not want to vote for anything I do not own.
#1 Emillion's 7x7mm
#2 River Rock 2AAA
#3 New Xnova 8LED 1AA
I may have voted for the Fenix L1 v2.5, but was not able to get one of them yet.


----------



## ddaadd (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

Costco Hid @ 2.34375 cents/lumen


----------



## john2551 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

*FENIX L1P*


----------



## Maro (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

*Waion's VB-16!!*


----------



## ARC mania (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

My everyday light and my vote is for the:

CPF Katokichi Ichishiki LE, the CPF KI LE light.


ARC mania


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

Fenix L1P


----------



## mudlite (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

HDS U85!


----------



## Waffle (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

ARC AAA-P


----------



## AlecGold (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Your Vote: 2005 Flashlight of the Year*

hds U85 gets a point from me!
expensive but worth every penny!


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Hmmm .... tough decision ... Gryffindor or Slytherin  No.. I'll say the 123 based HDS EDC as it seemed to have nearly everything right.


----------



## JackBlades (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

HDS EDC 60


----------



## kennyj (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

McLuxIII-PD. Simply put, a work of utilitarian art that still awes me after having it for nearly six months.

I'd give a second-place vote to the Fenix L1P for being the most practical and effective light that an average joe can use and appreciate. Damn fine little light.


----------



## 78CJ5 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

McLux PD for the fact that mine was built with a tritium vile without me even requesting it.


Vlaue added service at it's finest.


----------



## kennyj (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

Ooh... you lucky *******. I ordered mine just a little before the option became available, and just barely missed out on the chance to have the mod done later on.

I keep toying with the idea of embellishing it with some glow-powder-and-epoxy in some way, maybe a flat layer on the piston's "button" in lieu of the H3 vial. I don't really want to risk screwing up the lovely aesthetics more than I already have, though.


----------



## iStormy (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

[Removed]


----------



## luxlover (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

First place winner:
*FENIX L1-P* - based on overall construction quality, great performance, EDC sizing, and low maintenance cost using universally available AA batteries. Dirt cheap asking price. A light for the cost conscious.

Second place winner (U60 = my cherished EDC light):
*HDS EDC Ultimate series* - based on high technology, EDC sizing, amount of features stuffed into a small package, and low maintenance cost. Expensive on the surface, but not when considering it's merits and it's lifetime warranty.


----------



## underdust (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

One more vote for the Fenix L1P.


----------



## metalhed (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

I'm presuming that voting is closed for 'Flashlight of the Year', and am wondering if the totals in the first post to this thread are the correct final totals.

I'm also wondering whether I can report this as an 'official' or 'unofficial' CPF award result when I post the story to my site.

Any opinions?

onthebeam? Sasha? Mods?


----------



## billybright (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, please!*

I vote for the McluxIII-PD


----------



## Dogliness (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

onthebeam, thanks for starting such a great thread. As of this moment, there have been merely 13,401 views of the thread, and 280 replies.


----------



## onthebeam (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: LATEST UPDATE: <one week left!: 2005 Flashlight of the Year--Vote only once, plea*

Happy to help out. We'll get a tally up within a couple of days. . .


----------



## onthebeam (Jan 3, 2006)

Here we go, folks, your TOP TEN final tally for CPF Flashlight of the Year.

Drumroll, please. . .

The Fenix L1P is your overwhelming choice for CPF Flashlight of the Year.

Fenix L1P - 76 (includes two votes for L1)
HDS - 32 (includes all models)
McLux III PD - 24
Streamlight ProPoly AA Luxeon - 22
Surefire U2 - 14
JIL DD - 9
Lioncub - 8
ARC AAA - 6
Night Ops Gladius - 4
VB-16 - 4 (all models)
River Rock AAA - 2
CPF Katokichi - 2


----------



## Freedom1955 (Jan 3, 2006)

My favorite flashlight won!


----------



## jayflash (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you, onthebeam, for your effort. Educational, entertaining, and fun. I enjoyed revisiting this thread. How perfectly CPF of you.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 4, 2006)

Even though i voted for the HDS line (my feeling being that should have been 
the "EDC" line not just a model since thay have multiple settings in all models)
I can see why the fenix won considering the ease of using AA's and cost/performance, and though i don't own one, i pretty much agree.
So the people's light vs the hi tech F50. VDG


----------



## nzgunnie (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got 2 L1Ps on the way from EliteLED, can't wait!


----------



## shabbasuraj (Jan 4, 2006)

L1P

awesome

period


----------



## kennyj (Jan 4, 2006)

I really can't begrudge the L1P for making first place. Mine barely ever gets used what with the PD being handy and all (it's really a backup for the PD) but on the other hand... I spent about 5 times as much on the PD.

I wanna see a full-blown showdown between the PD and the HDS sometime.


----------

